# Replacing starter on a JD - 1520



## 3string (Sep 8, 2014)

Pulled the oil dipstick off and still don't have enough room to pull the starter out. Does the plate on the side need to come off? It looks like if I pull the lift pump off it will come out. Any tips. Don't want to undo anything I don't have to.


----------

